# USE - tak w sam raz :-D

## kolkowski_damian

Cześć,

Jako że jestem nowy w Gentoo bardzo zainteresowałem się USE. Jak to poustawiać żeby było fajnie...

Tak czy inaczej dochodzę do tego że mam 3 zmienne zoptymalizowane do "athlon-xp" i mojego widzimisie:

```

USE-[tak]="3dnow aalib accessibility acpi arts audiofile avi berkdb bonobo cdr crypt curl encode esd evo fam fbcon fftw flac flash foomaticdb gd gdbm gif gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk2 gtkhtml guile icq imagemagick imlib jabber java jikes jpeg junit kde lcms libgda libwww mad mbox mikmod mmx lestif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl plotutils png python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang speex spell sse ssl tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype usb videos wmf wxwindows X Xaw3d xface xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"

USE-[???]="afs apache2 atlas bidi canna fastcgi fdftk ginac ladcca mcal memlimit mpi nhc98 netcdf nocd offensive ppds unicode yaz zeo"

USE-[nie]="-3dfx -acl -adns -aim -alsa -altivec -apm -caps -cjk -cscope -cups -debug -dedicated -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dvd -dvdr -emacs -emacs-w3 -ethereal -ev6 -firebird -freetds -freewnn -gb -gd-external -ggi -gphoto2 -gps -gtk -hardened -icc -iccpgo -imap -innodb -informix -ipv6 -jack -joystick -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -leim -libg++ -lirc -maildir -matrox -motif -msn -mule -mysql -nas -nocardbus -oci8 -odbc -oscar -pcmcia -pda -pnp -postgres -bindist -prelude -ruby -sasl -slp -snmp -socks5 -sqlite -svga -trusted -vhosts -voodoo3 -wavelan -xinerma -xosd -yahoo"

```

Co sądzicie o takim ustawieniu?

Aha, prosiłbym o komentarz do "USE-[???]"  bo za bardzo nie wiem czy je dać czy nie  :Smile: 

Pozdrówka.

P.S. Jednak flagi bez większych opytmalizacji w kodzie ("-march=athlon-xp -O2 -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow") są odpowiedniejsze - różnica na prędkości jest znikoma, a przecież tu [1] chodzi o stabilność i możliwość kompilacji wszelakich aplikacji - ram zawsze można dokupić ;-]

[1] Znaczy się, mi "chodzi" - na tym mi zależy.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

> (...)Co sądzicie o takim ustawieniu?(...)

 

Ty głupku ;-D

```

emerge ufed

```

Zajebioza!

P.S. Oka idę na tego bika - już prawie 18:00:00. ;-D

----------

## C1REX

Opinia jest taka, że im większy USE, tym gorzej. Jeśli już ma być duże, to powinne je powiększać _wyłączone_ opcje. Zbyt duża włączonego wsparcia zmniejsza stabilnośc emerge i całego systemu, a także ma zły wpływ na szybkość działania. 

Do USE warto dodać opcje swego procesora, a resztę opcji włączać dla każdego programu oddzielnie. Możliwe opcje sprawdza się komendą.

# emerge -pv [program]

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Opinia jest taka, że im większy USE, tym gorzej.

 

Twoja, innych - nie moja. Moim zdaniem dobrze przemyślane USE jest jaknajbardziej wskazane.

Teraz za pomocą ufed-a zrobiłem tak jak chciałem.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Jeśli już ma być duże, to powinne je powiększać _wyłączone_ opcje. Zbyt duża włączonego wsparcia zmniejsza stabilnośc emerge i całego systemu, a także ma zły wpływ na szybkość działania.
> 
> 

 

Dlatego jest ufed, który to dba o to.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Do USE warto dodać opcje swego procesora, a resztę opcji włączać dla każdego programu oddzielnie.

 

Siekierki na droge - moim zdaniem to co powiedziałeś to jawna bzdura!

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Możliwe opcje sprawdza się komendą.
> 
> # emerge -pv [program]

 

Wiem.

----------

## _troll_

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   Do USE warto dodać opcje swego procesora, a resztę opcji włączać dla każdego programu oddzielnie. 
> 
> Siekierki na droge - moim zdaniem to co powiedziałeś to jawna bzdura!
> 
> 

 

Nowy, a jednak wszystko wie lepiej..... taaaa.

Przejrzyj

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

i zastanow sie jednak czy to taka 'jawna bzdura'.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *kolkowski_damian wrote:*    *C1REX wrote:*   Do USE warto dodać opcje swego procesora, a resztę opcji włączać dla każdego programu oddzielnie. 
> 
> Siekierki na droge - moim zdaniem to co powiedziałeś to jawna bzdura!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nie powiedziałem, że wszystko...

Dalej.., to że nowy w Gentoo, to akurat bez znaczenia, bo nie nowy w Linuksie.

Po to zrobili flagi żeby z nich korzystać, a "ufed" w świetny sposób mi to umożliwia.

Oczywiście korzystanie z dozą rozsądku jest wymagane - no ale to to ja wiem.

Dalej...

To do czego załączyłes odnośnik to opis flag, jest on mi zbędny ponieważ znalazłem go w wielu miejscach, tudzież w ufedzie.

Śmieszną rzeczą byłoby siedzenie przed kompem 10 godzin i ręczne emergowanie każdego pakietu do stage2  :Smile: 

Także bzdura z tym co kolega mi odpowiedział.

Pozdro.

P.S. Ale oczywiście nikt mu nie broni - niech siedzi jak chce  :Wink:  Ja tam sobie 2 min. poświęcę na ustawienie USE i problem z głowy.

----------

## C1REX

To nie jest tak, że podczas instalacji systemu każdy program trzeba sprawdzać. Domyślne ustawienia są bardzo dobre i nie ma sensu na siłę dodawać obsługi X-ów w programach, które tego nie wymagają. Tam gdzie jest to przydatne, tam jest to już domyślnie ustawione.  

O ręczne wybieranie wsparcia można się postarać przy kompilowaniu dodatkowego softu typu: mplayer, mozilla, gimp itp. 

Ja nadal obstaję przy minimalizmie. 

Tak w ogóle, to po co pytasz co sądzimy o Twoich flagach? Co mamy odpowiedzieć?

 No dobra... "Masz śliczne flagi"

----------

## _troll_

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *kolkowski_damian wrote:*    *C1REX wrote:*   Do USE warto dodać opcje swego procesora, a resztę opcji włączać dla każdego programu oddzielnie. 
> 
> Siekierki na droge - moim zdaniem to co powiedziałeś to jawna bzdura!
> 
>  
> ...

 

obejrzyj wynik:

emerge -v mplayer -p

skoro juz lista jest dla Ciebie za dluga i nie wnosi niczego.... hjehje. to popatrz czy nie ma czegos co c1rex nazwal 'opcje swego procesora' w tym co Ci tutaj emerge wypluje.

c1rex nie wyslowil sie 'tak jak trzeba', a Tobie to widac brak kompletnie oglady... i zdaje sie ze kilku innych rzeczy w tym tej najwazniejszej  :Smile:  smieszny jestes. szkoda gadac...

bez "pozdro"

----------

## _troll_

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Tak w ogóle, to po co pytasz co sądzimy o Twoich flagach? Co mamy odpowiedzieć?
> 
>  No dobra... "Masz śliczne flagi"

 

Wydaje mi sie ze kolega czeka na pochwale i pragnie by mu powiedziec, ze jest 'the best'  :Wink:  Niektorzy tutaj przegladali (i czasami sprawdzaja co nowego jest w) flagi USE, a on? On to po prostu 'WIE'. Lamerzy jestesmy wszyscy.... Niech nam PRAWDZIWY GURU przewodzi i mowi jakie flagi ustawiac  :Smile: ))))) Hjehjehjehje.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> To nie jest tak, że podczas instalacji systemu każdy program trzeba sprawdzać.

 

A kto powiedział, że każdy? Aleś Ty dziwny!

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Domyślne ustawienia są bardzo dobre i nie ma sensu na siłę dodawać obsługi X-ów

 

ROTFL - w dodatku głupio gadasz; ponieważ:

1. To, że dla Ciebie są dobre nie znaczy, że dla innych są.

2. Nie powiedziałem, że od stage1->stage2 coś zmieniam!

3. I jakie USE="X" - chłopie weź się zastanów - falag jest multum i nie tylko taką się zmienia!

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> w programach, które tego nie wymagają. Tam gdzie jest to przydatne, tam jest to już domyślnie ustawione.

 

A tam gdzie nie ma, to sobie w USE ustawię (tetex, scanner, aalib itp...).

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> O ręczne wybieranie wsparcia można się postarać przy kompilowaniu dodatkowego softu typu: mplayer, mozilla, gimp itp.
> 
> 

 

Jak Ty dajesz `emerge kde` nie ustawiając przy tym żadnego USE to jesteś dziwny.

A jak jeszcze robisz emerge wszystkich pakiwtów z wyniku polecenia `emerge kde` rędznie, to jeszcze jesteś większy dziwak!

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Ja nadal obstaję przy minimalizmie.

 

A ja przy mądrej i przytadnej optymalizacji ;-D

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Tak w ogóle, to po co pytasz co sądzimy o Twoich flagach? Co mamy odpowiedzieć?
> 
> No dobra... "Masz śliczne flagi"

 

Teraz już nic nie mównie - przecież sobie sam odpisałęm - dowiedziałem się czym najprościej i najmądrzej (moim zdaniem) ustawiać flagi.

Teraz Wasz pomoc jest zbędna.

P.S. Przydała by się w odstępie czasowym pomiędzy moim zapytaniem, a odpowiedzią na nie ;-D

----------

## axquan

Eee   :Confused:  , czytam i nie rozumiem, o co ci tak właściwie chodzi? Najpierw pytałeś się, czy masz dobre falgi, a kiedy c1rex powiedział, że są opasłe (bo są   :Smile:  ), to zwyzywałeś go od najgorszych. 

Osobiście nie mam zbyt dużego doświadczenia z Gentoo, ale wydaje mi się, że lepiej ustawić jest dużo "use" np. do mplayera, gimpa, czy xfree, a do innych pakietów poustawiać odchudzone. Chodzi na przykład o to, że ustawiam sobie opengl dla mplayera, ale do gimpa już nie potrzebuje, więc zwyczajnie wywalam to. 

Ale tak jak mówił/pisał c1rex lepiej sprawdzić czego dany program potrzebuje (komenda 

```
emerge -pv jakiś_program
```

).

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Eee   , czytam i nie rozumiem, o co ci tak właściwie chodzi? Najpierw pytałeś się, czy masz dobre falgi, a kiedy c1rex powiedział, że są opasłe (bo są   ), to zwyzywałeś go od najgorszych.

 

Nie wiesz, bo nie skapowałeś się, że to nie są już moje flagi, że odpowiadając sobie samemu sam sobie poradziłem.

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Osobiście nie mam zbyt dużego doświadczenia z Gentoo, ale wydaje mi się, że lepiej ustawić jest dużo "use" np. do mplayera, gimpa, czy xfree, a do innych pakietów poustawiać odchudzone.

 

No to, żeczywoiście się nie znasz i niezły cwok jesteś jak tak sądzisz, bo to przecież głupie.

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Chodzi na przykład o to, że ustawiam sobie opengl dla mplayera, ale do gimpa już nie potrzebuje, więc zwyczajnie wywalam to.

 

Gimp nie ma takiej flagi - także pieprzysz głupoty ale wiem o co Ci chodzi ponieważ sam kompiluję ekg z -ncurses.

Moja rada:

1. Ustawić USE tak jak trzeba dla większości.

2. A w niektórych przypadkach poprostu z mety dodać "-coś".

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Ale tak jak mówił/pisał c1rex lepiej sprawdzić czego dany program potrzebuje (komenda 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv jakiś_program
> ```
> ...

 

Kurwa - wiem jak to się robi i zawsze sprawdzam, ba wiem czego można się spodziewać po większości programów, a Twoja sugestia jest zbędna bo ma się nijak do tematu.

----------

## axquan

{WYCIĘTE}

Echhh, żałuje, że się spóźniłem, już jest odpowiedź na ten post. Szkoda, przemyślałem to przez noc i doszedłem do wniosku, że nie ma sensu obrażać innych, a to co powiem i tak będzie zbyt dziecinne i głupie.

Przepraszam i dziękuje panie DKLast edited by axquan on Mon Apr 05, 2004 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## C1REX

Panie Kołkowski, Pan jest chyba uszkodzony. 

Po co w ogóle tu się udzielasz? Przecież i tak wiesz więcej, niż ktokolwiek na tym forum i nikt nie jest w stanie Ci pomóc. Poza tym, to teraz będzie bał się odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie - bo albo za kretyńska odpowiedź, albo spóźniona. 

Nie mógłbyś pisać postów w swoim zeszycie? Byś mógł się zastanowić i natychmiast dać sobie genialną odpowiedź na każde, nawet najtrudniejsze pytanie.

----------------------

Twoje zachowanie jest śmieszne i przerażające jednocześnie. 

Jak śmiesz wyzywać takie persony jak axquan? Kto Ci dał takie prawo? Zdawałeś jakiś specjalny kurs dla specjalnych ludzi i dostałeś stosowne zezwolenie na takie zachowanie? 

Wcześniej chciałem Cię zignorować, ale teraz przegiąłeś. W tej chwili jesteś dla mnie jedynie wkurzającym szkodnikiem. Nic dobrego nie robisz dla innych ludzi.  

Ty w ogóle rozumiesz cel istnienia forum?

Nie rozumiem Ciebie.... 

pozostałych serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Patrzcie go, pomysłowy Dobromir, sam sobie ze wszystkim radzi.

 

ROTFL - nie powiedziałem, że ze wszystkim.

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Ciekawe co odpowiadasz, jak dziewczyna pyta cię, czy masz ochote na sex: "Nie, dzięki sam sobie poradze".

 

Bez komentarza małolacie.

 *axquan wrote:*   

> O Wyrocznio wskazuj nam drogę, bo my maluczcy sami sobie poradzimy.

 

Wypełnić wniosek, opłacić abonament - porady będą wysyłane sms-em ;-P

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Odrealnione przykłady nie są dla ciebie. Tak poza tym, to skąd wiesz co ja "pieprze" (frytki pieprze )

 

Odrealnione = nieprawdziwe, bezsensowne -> głupie, a no owszem - głupoty mnie nie interesują.

 *axquan wrote:*   

> Hmm, trochę przesadziłem, ale nic to. Z chamami trzeba po chamsku

 

Dzieciaku.., tylko tyle ci powiem, boś dzieciak i gadać z tobą nie warto.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Panie Kołkowski, Pan jest chyba uszkodzony.

 

Uszkodzony - hmm.., ponieważ..?

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Po co w ogóle tu się udzielasz?

 

Czasem można się czegoś dowiedzieć, chociażby wątek z flagami (mieliście je do bani).

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Przecież i tak wiesz więcej, niż ktokolwiek na tym forum i nikt nie jest w stanie Ci pomóc.

 

Błędnie rozumujesz ludziku, a twoje założenie jest głupie.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Poza tym, to teraz będzie bał się odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie - bo albo za kretyńska odpowiedź, albo spóźniona.

 

ROTFL

Jakbyś był bystry na tyle, żeby zauważyć, że sam sobie pomogłem to byś nie odpisywał i nie doszłoby do takiego offtopiku.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nie mógłbyś pisać postów w swoim zeszycie? Byś mógł się zastanowić i natychmiast dać sobie genialną odpowiedź na każde, nawet najtrudniejsze pytanie.

 

Cynizm, głupota - a ty się dziwisz że ktos ludzi opierdala za głupie gadanie, ehhh...

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Twoje zachowanie jest śmieszne i przerażające jednocześnie.

 

Wzajemnie.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Jak śmiesz wyzywać takie persony jak axquan? Kto Ci dał takie prawo?

 

ROTFL - Zastanów się człeku nad sensem własnej wypowiedzi, albo nie poproś kogoś żeby Ci wytłumaczył brak logiki.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Zdawałeś jakiś specjalny kurs dla specjalnych ludzi i dostałeś stosowne zezwolenie na takie zachowanie?

 

ROTFL - Kolejny obiaw debilizmu z twojej strony.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Wcześniej chciałem Cię zignorować, ale teraz przegiąłeś. W tej chwili jesteś dla mnie jedynie wkurzającym szkodnikiem.

 

Boli jak się komuś głupotę wytknie - cóż powinieneś się przyzwyczajać.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nic dobrego nie robisz dla innych ludzi.

 

Kolejne głupie - błędne założenie.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Ty w ogóle rozumiesz cel istnienia forum?

 

Owszem, a Ty..?

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem Ciebie....
> 
> pozostałych serdecznie pozdrawiam.

 

A ja Ciebie rozumiem - brak Ci rozumu, a jak ktoś zrobi z Ciebie głupka, bo głupio gadasz, to wyzywasz go od szkodników - jakież to prostackie, ehhhhh...

P.S. EOT

----------

## fallow

hehe  :Smile: 

Powiem Wam Panowie , ze sie dawno tak nie ubawilem , no moze wczoraj na "Kolacji dla Glupca" , Drodzy Panowie  :Wink:  : nie ma sensu interpretowac wypowiedzie Pana Kolkowskiego z wlaczynymi emocjami , albo obnizac swoj poziom (glownie szacunek , niekiedy tolerancje ) . Pasuje mi tutaj porzekadlo typu : " bardz madrzejszy ustap glupiemu " ...

Nazwanie Axquana cwokiem  na forum swiadczy raczej o osobie ktora uzyla takiego epitetu w stosunku do adresata wypowiedzi .

C1Rex : Jesli powiesz ze czarne jest czarne , to i tak "ktos" powie ze jest biale  :Wink: 

pozdrowienia  :Smile: 

----------

## forever

ja jestem jednak zwolennikiem minimalizmu i ustawiam flagi zaleznie od pakietu (zbioru pakietow) ktore instaluje...

Na przyklad kompilowanie midnight commandera z opcją +X jest szczytem głupoty bo w przypadku odinstalowania X-ów (z jakichkolwiek powodów) powoduje to ze mc nie odpali się juz :>

To tylko przyklad ale jest takich wiecej.

----------

## badzio

najlepsze jest to, ze teoretycznie rzecz biorac ten osobnik kolkowski powinien byc inteligentny wychowany... przynajmniej tego nalezaloby oczekiwac po WICEPREZESIE Opolskiej Grupy Uzytkownikow Linuxa   :Rolling Eyes:  http://olug.kolkowski.no-ip.org/?get=olug_czlonkowie

----------

## _troll_

 *badzio wrote:*   

> najlepsze jest to, ze teoretycznie rzecz biorac ten osobnik kolkowski powinien byc inteligentny wychowany... przynajmniej tego nalezaloby oczekiwac po WICEPREZESIE Opolskiej Grupy Uzytkownikow Linuxa   http://olug.kolkowski.no-ip.org/?get=olug_czlonkowie

 

Hehehe. A wiesz co? Ja mysle, ze powinien byc dokladnie taki jaki jest! To jest typowy 'polski wiceprezes':

1) prezesik ma zawsze racje;

2) jak prezesik nie ma racji to patrz punkt pierwszy.

[innych moralow juz nie bede pisal, bo wszyscy je znaja]

Ponadto - mysle, ze nie powinienem juz tutaj postowac. I wy tez juz darujcie sobie ludzie. Tylko bardziej go nakrecacie. Jeszcze nie widzialem jego posta, w ktorym by kogos nie probowal obrazic i pokazac sie jako 'guru'. Z tego co widze to raczej nim nie jest, a jego zdolnosc pojmowania konczy sie na pierwszej pozyskanej koncepcji (lub inaczej: jak raz pochwyci jakies zdanie to bedzie go bronil az padnie!).

W dodatku taki obczytany w dokumentacjach jest ...  :Very Happy:  (no nie moglem sobie odmowic - sorry  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## reavertm

 *forever wrote:*   

> ja jestem jednak zwolennikiem minimalizmu i ustawiam flagi zaleznie od pakietu (zbioru pakietow) ktore instaluje...
> 
> Na przyklad kompilowanie midnight commandera z opcją +X jest szczytem głupoty bo w przypadku odinstalowania X-ów (z jakichkolwiek powodów) powoduje to ze mc nie odpali się juz :>

 

ja rowniez mam minimalny zestaw flag, ktory modyfikuje dynamicznie w miare potrzeb (np. ostatnio dorzucilem 'jack' i '-svga') - brakuje mi jednak jakiegos spojnego zarzadzania tym, co sie ma budowac w obrebie jednego pakietu (np. nie uzywam calej masy stuffu z kdenetwork)

a mplayer i kadu ze wzgledu na opoznienia w dostarczaniu ich do galezi stable - a new features sa wymagane - pobieram skryptem przez cvs

pozdrawiam

p.s pax, pax między nami Panowie

----------

## gotrek

Ja tez jestem raczej za minimalnym zestawem flag.Mam ich niewiele i to tylko te ktorych najbardziej potrzebuje. pozatym tez mam sporo use na - bo jednak odjac cos globalnie to dobra idea:) ale raczej mam minimalistyczne podejscie do tego aspektu  :Cool: 

----------

## C1REX

 *forever wrote:*   

> ja jestem jednak zwolennikiem minimalizmu i ustawiam flagi zaleznie od pakietu (zbioru pakietow) ktore instaluje...
> 
> Na przyklad kompilowanie midnight commandera z opcją +X jest szczytem głupoty bo w przypadku odinstalowania X-ów (z jakichkolwiek powodów) powoduje to ze mc nie odpali się juz :>
> 
> To tylko przyklad ale jest takich wiecej.

 

Innym, bardziej dosadnym przykładem jest USE="java". Jeśli się puści bootstrapa na tym, to spowoduje, że zostanie zainstalowany "GNU Java Compiler (gcj)". Czasem USE może wymusić instalację masy dodatkowego i zbędnego softu, a niejednokerotnie zwiększenie ilości wsparcia zmniejsza szybkość działania softu.

Inną zupełnie sprawą jest, że masa flag jest już domyśłnie ustawiona w pliku globalnym. Jedną z takich flag jest "X". Wystarczy sobie zachaszować use w make.conf i sprawdzić USE po komendzie "emegre info"

----------

